# Mother of God, A7R



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 16, 2016)

So I've always heard about the super coolness of the A7R and its ability to resolve, but good god. No sharpening applied.






Cropped down





Jeebis. I can make do with the shutter sounding like a tin trash can being assaulted by a garbage truck.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 16, 2016)

mirrorless FTW!


----------



## cherylynne1 (Mar 16, 2016)

You got a sneaky selfie in there!! Those are always my favorite shots, when I can see myself taking the picture in the subject's eyes. It doesn't happen as often with the a6000 as the a7R, I'm sure, but I'm always super psyched to find it!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 16, 2016)

That canine needs an immediate trip to the veterinarian--it has inner eye damage : _interior humanoid macular reflection syndrome_. THis syndrome manifests itself as the outline of a tiny human on the exterior of the eyeball surfaces!


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 16, 2016)

@pixmedic @cherylynne1 and @gsgary we have formed a milc fam. Lol


----------



## bribrius (Mar 16, 2016)

nice color rendition as well was that edited for color ?


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 17, 2016)

bribrius said:


> nice color rendition as well was that edited for color ?


yes


----------

